# ScoreTalk (A Score Analysis Series)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi friends,

I wanted to share with you a new video series I started on my YouTube channel, in which I take popular scores and analyze them by harmonic progression, melodic shape, structure, and more. I really hope you enjoy! 

Here is the first video, all about the classic Home Alone theme. Enjoy!


----------

